# Non-GSD CGC



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Last fall, a pup kept hanging out at our obedience club. He would sit outside and watch the classes through the glass doors. I always mentioned how he looked like he wished he could go to school too. If people left their cars open in the parking lot, he would get in the car and find things to throw around himself and play in the lot.

I thought he was a local farm dog, but after a few weeks it was obvious he was a stray. He had become very skinny!! He came up and sat and looked right at me... so I picked him up and into one of my empty crates he went.

Turns out he was a Catahoula pup. I fell in love and over the past year we have been training. We started from zero and he has come so far. The breed is obviously slow to mature and can be a bit stubborn so we have gone slow, but he is oh soooo much fun.

This week he earned his CGC with no problems. A very very nice rescued boy!

Merry Meet Don'tchadovoodoo CGC


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Thank you for rescuing him and congratulations on all of the hard work you two have accomplished together!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow congrats! He is such a gorgeous dog and thank you sooo much for rescuing him! What a great pup!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great happy chapter to his life story.








I love the eyes on the breed.
There was a female catahoula mix at my SPCA and she was so cool. No one adopted her for several months, her eyes were so intimidating, she was unbelievably strong, too! 
She eventually became barrier aggressive which made placement even harder. 

Love his name! What do you actually call him?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We call him Voodoo. He has one brown eye and one glass eye.

They are strong dogs and I can't believe his stamina and agility. Voodoo is just now starting to bay and to guard his "property". Like the GSD, this breed is very versatile. They probably are not a good dog for the average pet kinda deal, but I had no idea how very cool they are. He is a very affectionate and devoted guy. He loves to train and is always jumping on the door to the training room for another session.
Thanks for the kind remarks about the Voodoo dog!


----------

